# planting pines



## virginiaboy89 (Apr 27, 2007)

I just bought 20 acers in bedford virginia and i want to plant loblolly pine(pinus taeda). Right now its all virginia pines but they are only about 6 years old and are all competing against each other, because there where planted about 2 feet apart. Should I just cut some of them down so there are spaced futher apart or should i just start all over with something new. I'd like to plant loblolly pines, but is it worth doing because im about 100 miles outta of there range of where they grow best. I know that they will still grow there but i heard that they will grow slower than if i was down south more. so any inpute would be great, thank you.


----------



## gumneck (May 3, 2007)

virginiaboy89 said:


> I just bought 20 acers in bedford virginia and i want to plant loblolly pine(pinus taeda). Right now its all virginia pines but they are only about 6 years old and are all competing against each other, because there where planted about 2 feet apart. Should I just cut some of them down so there are spaced futher apart or should i just start all over with something new. I'd like to plant loblolly pines, but is it worth doing because im about 100 miles outta of there range of where they grow best. I know that they will still grow there but i heard that they will grow slower than if i was down south more. so any inpute would be great, thank you.



Seems like I remember being told that pine trees are more valuable as timber if they are spaced closer together. I think they grow slower and the grain is tighter than if spaced further apart and grown faster. Not 100% sure on that. I'm sure someone will speak up. 


Probably wouldn't notice a real measurable difference in growth rate for 100 miles of distance. Maybe the global warming makes it even less. 

Welcome to the site.

Tom


----------



## Brushwacker (May 4, 2007)

In Indiana we have district foresters that work for the DNR that will come out and take samples of your woods and give you free advice as to its future care. Might try contacting them for local advice. You probably have private tree consultants (professional foresters who charge for various services) as another source of management help. The DNR keeps a list of them here.
I know little of your tree species ,conditions , market etc. I was under the impression VA pine was not very valuable timber but will grow in poor sites where other species don't do well.


----------



## BayouTree (May 5, 2007)

Definitely give your state forestry agency a call. They should be able to come out and give some good free advise.



gumneck said:


> Seems like I remember being told that pine trees are more valuable as timber if they are spaced closer together. I think they grow slower and the grain is tighter than if spaced further apart and grown faster. Not 100% sure on that. I'm sure someone will speak up.



Yes and no on this one. The value of your timber is based on a lot of things including distance to the mill and how difficult it is to log your site. Closer spacing usually means slower growing trees with less taper and tighter grain. This would produce higher quality lumber, but the trees are purchased based on board feet and payed for usually by the ton at the mill, so they really don't take grain into consideration. What you want are your trees to grow fast on a shorter rotation so you start making money on the stand sooner.


----------



## Sprig (May 5, 2007)

I'd just space 'em 8-10ft apart and let them grow, take out and ratty ones (ones that have been tipped by deer, knarly or bent etc.), since they are only around 6yrs old you can always plant another species between them and easily remove later if you decide to change. I'd also be considering x-mas trees on a sustainable yield basis (like a 5 year cycle), done well and looked after you'd have a nice chunk of change every year, the down side is that it does require work. Just my 0.02$ fer da morning 



Serge


----------



## virginiaboy89 (May 6, 2007)

*What kind of pine is this?*

http://www.directgardening.com/large/6828_l.jpg The tall ones in the back round.


----------



## Tom_Scheller (May 7, 2007)

The two on the left look like Colorado Blue Spruce (Picea pungens) and the ones on the right seem to be Norway Spruce (Picea abies).

TS


----------

